# Fun Discussion: Why Do You Own a GNex?



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I recently thought about this after seeing one of my coworkers has a GNex. It didn't seem like a phone she would own when most of the highschoolers around here are all about their iPhones. I asked her about it today and she said that she had needed a new phone and when she went to the store all she had was $100 and the person there told her she could get it, a case, and a car charger for $100. She had no idea what it was she just got it. She didn't even know it was a phone specially made with developers in mind!

And that got me thinking, I wonder what the stories are behind other GNex owners.

For me, I had a Droid 2 Global originally. It wasn't my first phone but it was my first Android phone. It didn't take me long after getting it and starting to learn more about this Android OS I had started using to develop ICS envy. I wanted the latest version of android, and for about a year I came close to that thanks to some of the awesome people on this site. Finally though, the Galaxy S III came along, and a bunch of the developers for the D2G moved on. I took it as a sign to move on too. But I didn't want an GSIII, all I really ever wanted was stock Android with fast updates. I figured there would be a new Nexus coming, but it was still a long ways off, so I decided to get a used GNex and pass the old D2G on to my mother. (She loves it!) Yeah, stuck with Verizon, so it's not as awesome updates wise as my Nexus 7, but figured that if Verizon continued to be dumb about updates I could just watch for either ports from the GSM GNex, or builds straight from AOSP.

That's my story, what it yours? Why do you own a GNex?


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

I got one because I was sick of my OG Droid (awesome phone, but was lagging behind all the 1ghz phones coming out). Plus, I thought that it would get updates directly from Google, or be the first or one of the first to get updates. Little did I know that Verizon is a dick... Still amazing phone though : )


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

what's a nexus?


----------



## zidave (Sep 25, 2012)

The mod-ability. Used my friend's once and I fell in love

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

yarly said:


> what's a nexus?


http://www.audioengl...onary/nexus.htm

* NEXUS*
Pronunciation (US):








*Dictionary entry overview: What does nexus mean?*
• *NEXUS* *(noun)*
The noun *NEXUS* has 2 senses:​*1.* the means of connection between things linked in series
*2.* a connected series or group​_Familiarity information: *NEXUS* used as a noun is rare._​
*Dictionary entry details*[background=rgb(218, 228, 244)] [/background]

*Hypernyms ("nexus" is a kind of...):*
linkage (an associative relation)​
 *Sense 2* 
*Meaning:*​A connected series or group​*Classified under:*​Nouns denoting groupings of people or objects​*Hypernyms ("nexus" is a kind of...):*​series (similar things placed in order or happening one after another)​








​


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Birdman made me do it


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

My Tbolt dove into a pool of water and failed to swim resulting in its death R.I.P. had no insurance so had to buy a phone full price. Liked the idea of a LTE Gnex on Verizon so didn't hesitate to buy it, now the Gnex is the best/worst phone I've ever owned, because of poor antenna design or what have you I got the GS3 soon after.


----------



## digitalroc (Sep 20, 2012)

Similar story to the OP. My first android phone was a droid 2 global. I loved it but I was extremely frustrated with the lack of Motorola updates and the locked bootloader. The great dev's on this helped keep it current past when Motorola stopped doing anything for it but that could only go for so long. When I saw and tried out a couple of friend's Gnexes I knew that was going to be my next phone. I had briefly considered the Razr Maxx for the battery but I'm glad I didn't since I'm now running 4.2.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Unfortunately most of the people I know with the GNex only got it because it was the newest or cheapest phone at the time.


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

I got the Nexus because my Droid X was falling to far behind, most developers had moved on and it was time. Purchased the GNex and have never looked back. This one will be with me for a while. or so i think


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I, too, had the DX and when I saw the specs and design of this phone decided to I had to have it. The X was a great phone but because of the locked bootloader, it had limited capabilities as far as modding it. That on top of the fact that I wanted to learn how to code things so I figured it was the perfect phone for that.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought this phone and its great. I was using a droid 2 before. The Dev support is amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

barski said:


> I got the Nexus because my Droid X was falling to far behind, most developers had moved on and it was time. Purchased the GNex and have never looked back. This one will be with me for a while. or so i think


There can be only one! .. maybe..I guess...my sentiments exactly! Although the Note II is got me salivating.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Big samoled screen, 32gb storage, 4g, removable battery, heavily modifiable, lots of dev support and practically unbrickable.. I like my stuff to be mine, everything I own is usually quite a bit different than others, just not a generic likin sorta person.. And I Came from a droid x2, boy what a piece of junk and a hassle that thing was, had to put it on a charger just to boot it into recovery, and then if you messed somethin up and cwm wouldn't load anymore, you'd have to go through a nice, long .sbf wipe and restore process.. Never again.. Unlocked bootloaders only from now on..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Lots of former Moto folks... I had the original Incredible on launch day & later the Thunderbolt. I was a staunch HTC man and was/remain the neighborhood rooting guy. I've rooted and ROM'd nonstop, thought I'd give this a go.

I got my Nexus when VZW ran the certified pre-owned $229 deal in October. Couldn't pass that up. 
Haven't looked back; it's been a superb device thus far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Argent Macleod (Jul 30, 2011)

Ha! SBF! Damn I must have sbf'd like a hundred times. well maybe not a hundred but close. I know I beat the shit out of my DX . I love that my Gnex is mine. Running BB 4.1.2.

There can be only one! .. maybe..I guess...


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I came from a BB Storm 2, which replaced my BB Storm. I waited for the GNex for 3 months and bought it on release day. Ran with it stock for less than 30 days. Went 8 months with dropping data and signal and replaced it with insurance. Loved it every step of the way. First Droid phone! Crack flasher for almost a year now.

My Name is Prostang and I am a Crack Flasher.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

When I first saw a nexus on a big sign at best buy I knew I had to have one someday based on looks alone. Just looked badass. completely blacked out screen. Fell in love instantly. Anyway things happened, time passed blah blah. Eventually had chance to get phone of my choice. got iPhone to see what the hype was (hated every hipster second of it) and brought it back immediately. (Coming off of of droid1 and the incredible it just wasn't for me). anyway the tbolt had just come out and was recommended cuz it was so fast. Got it and loved it. Then reading as much as I could about it and android I came across this " rooting" thing. Read, read, read, did it and fell in love with android. Then it came. The Galaxy nexus. The most beautiful thing I had ever seen. And by that time I knew all about rooting and roming. but was still very satisfied with my tbolt. time went on, life happened and once again needed a phone. Not a doubt in my mind what it was gonna be. Got it and haven't looked back. Unlocked in five minutes, got a custom recovery and threw on a custom rom. Bam. instantly rooted. How easy was that. Couldn't be happier knowing I'll always have the latest software (with no thanks to vzw).aokp, liquid, and cm baby. Funny how things come full circle. I still remember walking into best buy so long ago seeing that huge sign with the first nexus knowing one day I had to have a" Google" phone. That's my long and boring story. Sorry if that's five minutes you'll never get back

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I got mine because I always wanted a Nexus phone, since I had my eris. When this came on VZW I paid full price. Now I will be buying the Nexus 4 in February when my VZW contract expires

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

I started on the droid x, and then graduated to the bionic. When everyone ditched the bionic for the RAZR, I sold my bionic and grabbed a RAZR, which I used for a while. However, I got sick of all of the issues we faced when trying to port ICS over to the RAZR, because of the locked boot loader. It was also a pain to have to SBF/FXZ whenever I fucked something up. So I said screw it, and sold it to my buddy so I could buy a gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

For variety of ROMs I came from the fascinate xD I love my gnex don't see me upgrading to anything soon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Because the iPhone 4S didn't have LTE so I upgraded to the nexus instead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

It was THE phone to buy last December. I couldn't stand using my Tbolt anymore and I sure as hell wasn't going to buy another HTC phone after that experience.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ease of unlocking, I upgraded to the Galaxy Nexus from the Incredible, I can't stand HTC Sense or another add on from a manufacturer. The rom choices are great. While it still takes VZW a while to approve the updates it's great the newest binaries are available from google. I know the radios and battery life have mixed reviews to say the least, I'm not a heavy phone user but for me the Nexus has been a great phone. Having the phone was the main reason I got the N7 also. I love the direction google is heading with the Nexus program. I really don't think I can buy another none Nexus device after owning mine.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

One word. Thunderbolt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE


Wow! lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shiftyshadee said:


> Wow! lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Google around for Steve Balmer chair throwing.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a DX and loved the developers there, and they were all excited for the GNex...so I jumped ship. Don't regret it. No desire for another phone after a year. Seems I made a good choice.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

yarly said:


> Google around for Steve Balmer chair throwing.


Just did, that guy is insane! XD


----------



## Gotrubberducky (Dec 1, 2011)

I always had windows mobile phones, until one day i went to verizon with my sister because she needed a new phone, and she ended up getting a fascinate on the day it came out, and they were doing a buy one get one free. Naturally being a tech lover i split the cost of hers and got the free one. After flashing roms and kernels and overclocking and everything i knew android was for me. then as soon as i heard that verizon was actually getting a Nexus device,which nobody ever thought would happen. (we now know why, and why it wont happen again) i had to jump to get it. i wouldnt trade it for any other phone out there rite now. the sgs3 just seems cheap in my hands. too light and plasticy. anyway.. i thank my fascinate for bringing me into android and then to the path for my nexus.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

nhat said:


> One word. Thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


My brothers! lol

I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The Droid X was awesome with exception of the locked boot loader. The Thunderbolt sucked until I threw CM7 on it. I love to tinker and flash ROM's/Kernels. The Nexus is the device for that. There is no shortage of options, it was a no brainer for me to get it.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I had the good ole DX and after flashing just about every ROM for it I decided it was time to get something I could actually tinker the mess out of. So I got the gnex in january and have never looked back. But now im thinking of switching to something else. What I'm not sure, I might not even stay with Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the screen size. (I could go bigger) I like the storage size and wanted a Nexus Device.


----------



## Shine 52 (Nov 2, 2011)

ozzyrulez said:


> My brothers! lol
> 
> I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The Droid X was awesome with exception of the locked boot loader. The Thunderbolt sucked until I threw CM7 on it. I love to tinker and flash ROM's/Kernels. The Nexus is the device for that. There is no shortage of options, it was a no brainer for me to get it.


I had the same progression. X then Thunderbolt. I liked the T-Bolt and flashed the snot out of it for a long time. It eventually died and I decided to buy the Nexus for $230 w/out using an upgrade through Verizon so I still have a year warranty on the Nexus. Smart investment so far. Great phone, does everything I ask and then some. I'm a guy who can manage battery and lack there of so thats a non-issue for me. Very happy so far.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

ozzyrulez said:


> My brothers! lol
> 
> I had a Droid X then a Thunderbolt. The Droid X was awesome with exception of the locked boot loader. The Thunderbolt sucked until I threw CM7 on it. I love to tinker and flash ROM's/Kernels. The Nexus is the device for that. There is no shortage of options, it was a no brainer for me to get it.


Haha make me 3... I loved the Tbolt' it felt great in hand but that damn RIL was unbreakable, I still don't think it has fully working 4.0.4 build because of it.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Because I like being a boss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just like Fakie I had a droid x. I loved the DX community. Great guys. That phone had kick ass battery life. I still have it laying around actually. I switched to the nexus because I wanted complete control of my device with fast and reliable updates. I love the customization and the awesome soft keys. I don't see myself ever owning a phone that isn't a nexus in the future. I have the nexus 7 also.


----------



## mindleak (Nov 17, 2011)

I came from the Incredible. I liked HTC build quality and was happy with my Incredible so I figured I'd give HTC a try again and get the Rezound. Nice phone, loved the camera, display was nice, but was real thick and the dev community didn't really get behind it. I was within my 14 day return period when the Gnex came out (I think, it or was newly out, can't remember)... so after a little research and watching the dev community explode for the Gnex I decided to drop the Rezound and exchange for the Gnex... best choice I ever made. The Verizon store asked me why I wanted to exchange it... I just told them the Rezound was too heavy and I wanted a lighter and thinner phone... not the real reason: to unlock, root, and remove all traces of cooked in Verizon crap with a custom ROM.

I'm going to have a hard time finding a suitable replacement for this phone when I want to upgrade. The Droid DNA or whatever looks like a beast of a phone but it all depends if they can manage to get S-OFF for it and how its battery does... the Rezound either never got S-OFF or took forever... I stopped following it, lol


----------



## deltwalrus (Jun 28, 2011)

For the balls-to-the-wall battery life.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Had a OG Droid, Dinc, and Fascinate, and loved to mod them. I got the Droid Charge because I thought it would get Fascinate level dev support, but it never did. I sold it, and pickup up a Gnex the day it came out.


----------



## bplewis24 (Jan 21, 2012)

Three reasons for me:

1) I want a phone I can control to my heart's content, so it needs to have an unlocked/unlockable bootloader.
2) I want to be able to keep up with OS feature updates.
3) I want to speak with my money in supporting phones that come without OS skins/overlays. Sense, Touchwiz, Motoblur and the rest of them would die a slow, agonizing death if it were up to me.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

because i hate having good battery life.

but really... i had the tbolt which had pretty much got no developer attention.


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh own this because it's a Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

xbdarkman said:


> because i hate having good battery life.
> 
> but really... i had the tbolt which had pretty much got no developer attention.


Honestly my Nexus gets better battery life than my Thunderbolt ever did... Even underclocked and undervolted running a Rezound battery. The 2750mah would net me a bit more life than the Nexus 2100 does but not near enough to be worth the giant bulge lol. However with CM7/Thundershed the Thunderbolts battery life was much much much much more better than it was on stock software.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

xbdarkman said:


> which had pretty much got no developer attention.


Huh? I had more of a choice on my t-bolt than I have on my s3 // Time periods irrelevant, the tbolt got respectful dev attention. (In no way am I purposely trying to be a dick)

Anyway, I've thought long and hard of why I bought my Nexus. And pretty much all I have to say is I really did not get it to get the latest updates from Verizon (take that how you will)

And the headphone jack is on the bottom - Mind blown


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Thunderbolt had no official AOSP support that was consistent throughout its life so I would disagree (and I owned/own one).

Meanwhile, the S3 has official AOKP and CM support from the start and will until it's no longer viable to update it anymore.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

ozzyrulez said:


> Honestly my Nexus gets better battery life than my Thunderbolt ever did... Even underclocked and undervolted running a Rezound battery. The 2750mah would net me a bit more life than the Nexus 2100 does but not near enough to be worth the giant bulge lol. However with CM7/Thundershed the Thunderbolts battery life was much much much much more better than it was on stock software.


Same here. I was using the same ROM on my Thunderbolt and battery life was much better than stock.

I just wish the Galaxy Nexus' battery life was like the iPhone's or S3's. I just want checking my battery stats to be a thing of the past


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Mattes said:


> Huh? I had more of a choice on my t-bolt than I have on my s3 // Time periods irrelevant, the tbolt got respectful dev attention. (In no way am I purposely trying to be a dick)
> 
> Anyway, I've thought long and hard of why I bought my Nexus. And pretty much all I have to say is I really did not get it to get the latest updates from Verizon (take that how you will)
> 
> And the headphone jack is on the bottom - Mind blown


Well I was comparing it to my GNexus... sorry I didn't specify.


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Why do you own a GNex?

Cause I can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

My first phone was the droid Eris, any eris owners here? Got it because I thought the droid was too big, and I didn't care about the keyboard. Unfortunately I didn't realize it had a terribly slow processor and was still on 1.5! Rooting was a necessity on that phone, which got me into custom roms ect. After a year or so I got sick of the lag and apps that couldn't run, so I bought a droid incredible off of eBay and sold the eris. That was a great phone, but I was eligible for an upgrade and the nexus was rumored for Verizon so I waited patiently for it to come out and bought it on launch day.

Funny thing is I just saw someone last weekend with an eris, poor guy that thing must be really chugging now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## bostonbassman78 (Aug 7, 2012)

My reason of owning a gnex coming from a RAZR is no matter what device comes out besides another nexus device this one will always have the latest and greatest os till it can't handle it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

